# MIUI and Go Lanucher - Swipe Dock Icon to Direct Dial Problem



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually have Go Launcher set up to call my wife when I swipe up on the dialer in the dock. When I try doing this with the MIUI rom I get a pop-up asking if I want to allow Go Launcher to direct dial. The problem is that it will not let me press "Allow" and then Go Launcher Force Closes. Has anyone gotten this to work?


----------



## dsManning (Jun 11, 2011)

Try going into the phone app, click menu, and select settings. Go down to the Phone Security section and put the Third-Party-Access slider to On.

Need this to allow calls out using Google Voice, so this might solve your problem.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

dsManning said:


> Try going into the phone app, click menu, and select settings. Go down to the Phone Security section and put the Third-Party-Access slider to On.
> 
> Need this to allow calls out using Google Voice, so this might solve your problem.


Thanks, I tried this a little while ago and it didn't help.


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

I went back to Launcher Pro Plus today and the swipe gesture on the dock icons to place a call causes the same pop-up but I can actually press "allow" and it works fine.


----------

